# WTB Fermentation Crock



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking for a 3 gal fermentation crock. Prefer one with lid and weighs. Also interested in purchasing a quality Cabbage Cutter. 
Located in Fairfield county, Ohio 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Google it…there’s a lot of them on line


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

gonna make some kimchi?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

watch auctions, you'll find one there and perhaps cheaper. You sure you want a 3 gallon? I'd go 5 at least. Bigger batches do better and it doesn't make as much as you think once it works down. I will have to look, maybe I have one, but no promises. I'm in Ross county.

Dang we just sold 40 some crocks last fall, at auction. I know I let some go you could have used. We just wanted to thin down the collection


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe I just saw one on OGF markerplace?..maybe not.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

That was a spouted jug...


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments. 
I may consider a 5 gallon, that’s the second time someone has mentioned it. 
Wanting to try my hand at sauerkraut. It would be for the wife and I. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

IMO People usually want crazy money for Crocks and sometimes the older ones get cracked and cannot be used. 

Check out Lehmans or Hartville Hardware for a new ones and save some money. 

A 2 gal crocks $32.99 the weight for kraut runs $18.99 to $25.99 .

A 3 gal $44.99

A 10 gal is $129

Just an FYI..


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Well Parris Island, I have bad news. I have two crocks that would work for you but High command says I can not let them go. Sorry about that. 

TKbiker makes a good point, be careful what you buy, look for cracks and peck on the side with a coin or something hard to see if it has a dead sound, indicating a crack. 

Those new prices are about the same you'll pay for old crocks, if not cheaper. You may find one cheaper. 

One note on your kraut, If you buy cabbage now out of the store, it probably won't have enough moisture and you'll need additional brine, but it'll work.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Why not use a food grade bucket with a air lock in the lid? Don't cost a lot aren't heavy and easier to move


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a few in my garage you could have just give me what you think there worth. I’m not sure on what there value is at all to be honest. I’m sure your a fair guy. If I remember right I have a 3 , 5 and 10 gallon. No lids But I’m up in CLE. Not sure you want to make that type of drive.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

s.a.m said:


> Why not use a food grade bucket with a air lock in the lid? Don't cost a lot aren't heavy and easier to move


I wouldn't recommend it. This is an acid food and you'll get a plastic taste. Every recipe call for glass or some kind of crock ware.

shot1buck an easy pricing standard is $10.00 a gallon for undamaged sound crocks with no markings or cracks. A few rim chips don't matter


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

There is one just like this brand new in bexley, ....asking 100, but you never know if offered less 








European-Style Fermenting Crocks - 3 Gallon


Discover one of the oldest, easiest and healthiest ways to preserve food. Natural lactic acid fermentation allows vegetables to retain more vitamins and minerals than other methods. Plus, styled after the traditional European fermenting pots, these crocks are made for easier use...



www.lehmans.com


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Southernsaug said:


> I wouldn't recommend it. This is an acid food and you'll get a plastic taste. Every recipe call for glass or some kind of crock ware.
> 
> shot1buck an easy pricing standard is $10.00 a gallon for undamaged sound crocks with no markings or cracks. A few rim chips don't matter


It's not that acidic, if you use the HDPE FOOD GRADE bucket it's not going to taste like plastic.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I will agree with that s.a.m. , but they have to be the HDPE white food grade, not food safe-food! I know when I first started making Maple syrup I learned real fast from the Dept of ag and FDA that there is a diiference. The best rule is, "if it's not white it's not safe" Lowes carries true food grade buckets that are virgin plastic.They have stickers right on them that say "food grade" ( https://www.lowes.com/pd/Encore-Plastics-5-Gallon-General-Bucket/3694238 )and they are FDA approved. I would still recommend that you fill them with water and add a little vinegar and let set for 24-48 hrs and then rinse and use. You can still get an off flavor at times. As a general guideline I avoid plastic. However, any crock that has cracks can ruin kraut too as the inside glaze is impervious and the inner clay is not, so a crack allows bleed over. If you ever had kraut turn dark in a crock that is probably what happened. They do make plastic food liners you can use in any container too. I use a lot of food grade plastic tanks but only for cold temporary storage.

I recommended against it becasue you never know what people will use and just any old clean bucket isn't safe. Yet you are correct the proper bucket will work just fine. I don't think it makes as good of kraut myself as the temperatures change too fast from hr to hr., acrock is more stable


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Most wine shops and meat processing supply houses have the food grade buckets, wrap a blanket around the bucket if in an uncontrolled environment to aid in temp swings


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I use 1 gallon glass jars with wine making gas checks in the lid. Two jars make all the kraut I can eat since the wife doesn't like it. I got a plastic and stainless mandolin off Amozon. Unless you're into historical recreation, there's much better modern ways to make sauerkraut. Safer too...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------

